# 'Nuthin' special...



## Elvis (Apr 14, 2022)

...just a really sweet old Globe Swift in action...

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 18, 2022)

Always liked the look of the Swift and that French 1960s wooden homebuilt that looked very similar

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah, me too. Something about that plane always draws me back to it.
Its even got a great name..._Globe Swift_.
Love it.
I remember someone was trying to resurrect that plane a few years ago, but I can't remember the details anymore.
What was the French homebuilt?
Unaware of that one.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 18, 2022)

Does That singer realize she is named after two airplanes.
Taylor Swift??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2022)

Elvis said:


> I remember someone was trying to resurrect that plane a few years ago, but I can't remember the details anymore.


If I remember right, it was/is Univair.

They actually own quite a few certificates for vintage aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 19, 2022)

Elvis said:


> Yeah, me too. Something about that plane always draws me back to it.
> Its even got a great name..._Globe Swift_.
> Love it.
> I remember someone was trying to resurrect that plane a few years ago, but I can't remember the details anymore.
> ...


Garden GY-20 Minicab 1948 design - a later version had retractable main gear was the GY-30 Apparently it started as a production aircraft and only went homebuilt in 1955
CAB Minicab - Wikipedia. The canopy tilts forward for entry/exit
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Apr 19, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> If I remember right, it was/is Univair.
> 
> They actually own quite a few certificates for vintage aircraft.


Could've been!
They're mentioned on the Globe Swift Wiki page, too.
Thanks. =)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Apr 19, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Garden GY-20 Minicab 1948 design - a later version had retractable main gear was the GY-30 Apparently it started as a production aircraft and only went homebuilt in 1955
> CAB Minicab - Wikipedia. The canopy tilts forward for entry/exit
> *
> View attachment 665199
> *


Interesting.
Nice lookin' plane.
Thanks. =)


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

